# Whats safer for baby crib or moses basket?



## babytots

With my girls I used a moses basket but sold it after I lost Jessica as it was too much of a reminder having it in our bedroom. 

After losing Jessica it opened up my eyes to how many women lose babies even after they have been born so want to make sure my babys safety is 100% and so am thinking of getting a crib as its more ventilated but then I have a moses basket stand so not sure whether to just get a moses basket.

What would you ladies do? What do you think would be the best option to prevent sids from happening? x


----------



## Jox

good questions. I actually have a crib and moses basket.

I dont think a moses basket increases the chances of SIDS as long as you follow suggestions i.e feet round down to the bottom etc


xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I will be using a moses basket. Once baby is ready we will put him/her into a cot.
I'm not sure exactly what is "safer" As long as you follow safety instructions everything should be fine :thumbup:


----------



## babytots

Thanks you two. I just worry that with a moses basket its easier for a baby to snuggle up into the side. Though saying that I am planning on giving this baby a dummy as it reduces sids and that should stop babies nose and mouth from touching the sides if he she ends up snuggling into them.

Desicions desicions lol. x


----------



## Jox

it scary how after our losses we have to worry about everything. I was dead against dummies before but now am more than happy to give this one at bedtime.

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

There is loads of really helpful advice on here sweety if you haven't see it before https://fsid.org.uk/Page.aspx?pid=406


----------



## babytots

I know Jo things like this wouldn't normally worry me if I hadn't been through what I have but this baby is so important to me that I want to make sure I do all I can to keep my baby safe. I think I will end up going with a crib its our last baby and we don't really need to buy much this time round so may as well spoil my little prince/princess :D 

Both my girls have had dummies and with my youngest its been a pain trying to get her to part with it and told myself that next baby wouldn't have a dummy but if it helps prevent sids then I am all for it.

Thanks for the link drazic! x


----------

